# Raw Strength: Superdrol Vs Anavar



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have always overlooked Superdrol (SD) as it is a designer. But, I have recently been shocked to learn that some of the vets on major forums say it is KILLER for strength. I am also aware that it is a killer for LFTs and lipids, but this is not a point for this discussion.

Goals

Gain as much 1RM strength as possible WITHOUT bodyweight gain (weight class)

Protocol

On injectables: Test / Mast already

3 week lead up until peak strength is needed.

The drugs to compare

20mg SD (e.g. Twisted Iron Halodrol EDIT: I meant HYPERDROL)

OR

100mg UGL anavar (e.g. D-Hacks)

The question

*Which is going to give more raw strength without having to have additional muscular hypertrophy using caloric overload?*


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Superdrol without a doubt. I've never really rated Anavar nor Winstrol but always do 4 week SD cycles a few times a year.

Currently doing Test + Tren and will be throwing in SD on Monday for 4 weeks.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

done both recent come off a superdol kicker to test,was running 30 mg for 4 wks and for strength id say var for me anytime!!for mass gains sd all the way!!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Contest said:


> Superdrol without a doubt. I've never really rated Anavar nor Winstrol but always do 4 week SD cycles a few times a year.
> 
> Currently doing Test + Tren and will be throwing in SD on Monday for 4 weeks.


Without a doubt? Fascinating. Thank you.

Contest, and any other contributors: If you don't mind sharing, can you please post your max lifts in the 3 as well?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Without a doubt? Fascinating. Thank you.
> 
> Contest, and any other contributors: If you don't mind sharing, can you please post your max lifts in the 3 as well?


I currently don't do 1 rep maxes as I've torn my chest twice, destroyed my knees and hips, and batter my lower back.

When I was doing them, this is what I maxed out on.

Bench - 190kg

Deadlift - 260kg

Squat - 160kg (Have never been a good squatter)

Current pics if interested...


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks dude, you clearly know what you are doing.

Thinking about it I didn't intend to come across as a knob as everyone is entitled to an opinion, but just wanted to assess the credibility of the input.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not just use Halotestin & be done with it ?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Thanks dude, you clearly know what you are doing.
> 
> Thinking about it I didn't intend to come across as a knob as everyone is entitled to an opinion, but just wanted to assess the credibility of the input.


That's no problem at all mate. I see this quite often in fact. As Var and Winny are both illegal, people assume they're better lol.

I have quite a few friends who have ran Anavar and gained very little but on SD they pack on much more size and their strength goes through the roof.

I have tried Anavar from many different labs as well so can't even put it down to bunk gear.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I have always overlooked Superdrol (SD) as it is a designer. But, I have recently been shocked to learn that some of the vets on major forums say it is KILLER for strength. I am also aware that it is a killer for LFTs and lipids, but this is not a point for this discussion.
> 
> Goals
> 
> ...


 Most people report big weight gains with Superdrol but for me it only seems to provide strength.

Twisted Iron Halodrol is not Superdrol btw


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Contest said:


> That's no problem at all mate. I see this quite often in fact. As Var and Winny are both illegal, people assume they're better lol.
> 
> I have quite a few friends who have ran Anavar and gained very little but on SD they pack on much more size and their strength goes through the roof.
> 
> I have tried Anavar from many different labs as well so can't even put it down to bunk gear.


Sorry to go a little off topic OP, but mind if I pick your brain @Contest?

Just wondering your thoughts on a T-bol? Priority would be lean mass, strength as a bonus. I have 180 tabs of Sun Thai incoming which is apparenlty top stuff.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Most people report big weight gains with Superdrol but for me it only seems to provide strength.
> 
> Twisted Iron Halodrol is not Superdrol btw


 think theirs is called hyperdrol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've used SDrol several times and have found that any strength gains have been totally overshadowed by the incredible lethargy I get from it. When I use it now I would only run it for a week or so leading up to a big lift...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Sorry to go a little off topic OP, but mind if I pick your brain @Contest?
> 
> Just wondering your thoughts on a T-bol? Priority would be lean mass, strength as a bonus. I have 180 tabs of Sun Thai incoming which is apparenlty top stuff.


What will you be running it with mate?

Have used T-Bol in the past but never rated it either. It may be due to the fact that I try and keep my body fat percentage 10% or lower all year round so I actually don't see any dramatic visual changes.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've used SDrol several times and have found that any strength gains have been totally overshadowed by the incredible lethargy I get from it. When I use it now I would only run it for a week or so leading up to a big lift...


Agree with you about the lethargy but I tend to only feel this during week 3 & 4.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I've used SDrol several times and have found that any strength gains have been totally overshadowed by the incredible lethargy I get from it. When I use it now I would only run it for a week or so leading up to a big lift...


 I hate the stuff.

@Mey that's the fella


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Contest said:


> What will you be running it with mate?
> 
> Have used T-Bol in the past but never rated it either. It may be due to the fact that I try and keep my body fat percentage 10% or lower all year round so I actually don't see any dramatic visual changes.


Test as base with pPart way NPP and then transcend into Mast/Tren. I take it you rate D-bol then?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Test as base with pPart way NPP and then transcend into Mast/Tren. I take it you rate D-bol then?


I've used D-bol once. The strength and size increase was pretty obvious but I ended up looking quite bloated, especially on my face. Haven't used it since to be honest.

I class SD the same as D-bol but without getting that watery, bloated look.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Why not just use Halotestin & be done with it ?


The issue is that I ran halo in my last stack. I was disappointed. 20mg started, ended up 40mg. Maybe the UGL was not good. It was Anabolic Nation.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SK50 said:


> The issue is that I ran halo in my last stack. I was disappointed. 20mg started, ended up 40mg. Maybe the UGL was not good. It was Anabolic Nation.


Read alot about the BD.EU halo & from what i hear thats some strong stuff. Your UGL must have been crap cause Halo is one hell of a drug.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Read alot about the BD.EU halo & from what i hear thats some strong stuff. Your UGL must have been crap cause Halo is one hell of a drug.


Thanks. Do you have experience with both halotestin and superdrol and if so which did you find better for my purpose?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks to all for your responses so far. I wonder if anyone else would care to share their S B D and bodyweight to help me assess the credibility of the reply?

A lot of you talk about gaining mass, but please remember my requirement is to gain strength WITHOUT gaining any muscle tissue. I do not have any more reasonable bodyfat to lose and cannot gain more weight.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

SK50 said:


> I have always overlooked Superdrol (SD) as it is a designer. But, I have recently been shocked to learn that some of the vets on major forums say it is KILLER for strength. I am also aware that it is a killer for LFTs and lipids, but this is not a point for this discussion.
> 
> Goals
> 
> ...


Not done var, but sd is fantastic... the strength gains were great, the mass gains were pretty good too... i really rate it, i was using pro-sd from jwsupps

30mg/day is where its at... 20mg was good but 30mg is my sweet spot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Thanks. Do you have experience with both halotestin and superdrol and if so which did you find better for my purpose?


No but got a buddy who has done both his training for a strongman comp in 2 years time, his done superdrol & Halo & says Superdrol is pretty good but doesnt compare to quality Halo.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Thanks to all for your responses so far. I wonder if anyone else would care to share their S B D and bodyweight to help me assess the credibility of the reply?
> 
> A lot of you talk about gaining mass, but please remember my requirement is to gain strength WITHOUT gaining any muscle tissue. I do not have any more reasonable bodyfat to lose and cannot gain more weight.


Just to add mate, anytime I have benched 190kg, it has been the 3rd and 4th week whilst using SD. Once I came off, my lift always dropped to 180kg/185kg.

The first time my mate used SD his bench jumped from 135kg to 150kg but declined again once he came off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> Superdrol without a doubt. I've never really rated Anavar nor Winstrol but always do 4 week SD cycles a few times a year.
> 
> Currently doing Test + Tren and will be throwing in SD on Monday for 4 weeks.


If you use winny or var to increase strength then you will be disappointed as they are anabolic more than they are androgenic which is why sd will be better .


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Thanks to all for your responses so far. I wonder if anyone else would care to share their S B D and bodyweight to help me assess the credibility of the reply?
> 
> A lot of you talk about gaining mass, but please remember my requirement is to gain strength WITHOUT gaining any muscle tissue. I do not have any more reasonable bodyfat to lose and cannot gain more weight.


 B 145kg D 240kg S 120kg - all ranging from 81-84kg. Squat is such a let down tbh.

This reminds me though. @Huntingground could you update my BP on the lifting table please? Don't think I ever updated to 145


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> If you use winny or var to increase strength then you will be disappointed as they are anabolic more than they are androgenic which is why sd will be better .


The strength increase for me was a bonus mate. I did Anavar and Winstrol to add on more lean muscle but didn't notice much at all. Winstrol did however dry my joints out.

With SD I can see the scales moving weekly, I look bigger in the mirror and I don't suffer from moonface 

I do however get ridiculous forearm and lower back pumps when using SD. Its excruciating and Taurine doesn't seem to help.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Contest said:


> Just to add mate, anytime I have benched 190kg, it has been the 3rd and 4th week whilst using SD. Once I came off, my lift always dropped to 180kg/185kg.
> 
> The first time my mate used SD his bench jumped from 135kg to 150kg but declined again once he came off.


Again, very interesting, and quantitative information. Props.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

SK50 said:


> Thanks to all for your responses so far. I wonder if anyone else would care to share their S B D and bodyweight to help me assess the credibility of the reply?
> 
> A lot of you talk about gaining mass, but please remember my requirement is to gain strength WITHOUT gaining any muscle tissue. I do not have any more reasonable bodyfat to lose and cannot gain more weight.


Aye, its a curse mate isnt it lol!!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> If you use winny or var to increase strength then you will be disappointed as they are anabolic more than they are androgenic which is why sd will be better .


Thank you for your contribution. I know you are strong and therefore appreciate your input.

While you are here would you mind sharing your thoughts on SD vs quality halo?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> The strength increase for me was a bonus mate. I did Anavar and Winstrol to add on more lean muscle but didn't notice much at all. Winstrol did however dry my joints out.
> 
> With SD I can see the scales moving weekly, I look bigger in the mirror and I don't suffer from moonface
> 
> I do however get ridiculous forearm and lower back pumps when using SD. Its excruciating and Taurine doesn't seem to help.


I'd like to try SD as ive heard good things although dbol is cheap so I've no need for anything else other than trying out of curiosity , be interested to see difference though .


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

RS86 said:


> B 145kg D 240kg S 120kg - all ranging from 81-84kg. Squat is such a let down tbh.
> 
> This reminds me though. @Huntingground could you update my BP on the lifting table please? Don't think I ever updated to 145


Thanks matey. Another useful vote for SD it seems.

I am 86kg and have been really, really struggling to get past 210/160/270 without adding some more slabs of muscle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Thank you for your contribution. I know you are strong and therefore appreciate your input.
> 
> While you are here would you mind sharing your thoughts on SD vs quality halo?


Never used SD but have used halo with good results however I find injectable dbol to be better may well be placebo due to firing red kyrponite in your body but it works very well .

Will be getting bd halo to try while im in androgen phase then will try sd in the next androgen phase to compare .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'd like to try SD as ive heard good things although dbol is cheap so I've no need for anything else other than trying out of curiosity , be interested to see difference though .


You must be getting your D-bol super cheap mate. SD is only £24 which in my eyes is peanuts lol.

I'd defo's give it a blast if I were you as I know you're a strength nut.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> You must be getting your D-bol super cheap mate. SD is only £24 which in my eyes is peanuts lol.
> 
> I'd defo's give it a blast if I were you as I know you're a strength nut.


Cheaper than the SD , will get some where do you get it from ?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> Cheaper than the SD , will get some where do you get it from ?


This is what I've used a few times with great results...

http://www.powermyself.com/brawn-sd-90-x-10mg-tabs.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> This is what I've used a few times with great results...
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/brawn-sd-90-x-10mg-tabs.html


Thanks buddy will get some .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> Thanks buddy will get some .


No probs mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gents,

How about 20mg SD + 20mg Halo? I don't believe they are synergistic but this combination could help hedge my bets in case the halo or SD is not good.

This may sound like tantamount to suicide, but on another forum some of the vet PLs discuss 100mg var + 40mg halo.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Thanks matey. Another useful vote for SD it seems.
> 
> I am 86kg and have been really, really struggling to get past 210/160/270 without adding some more slabs of muscle


 I wouldn't run SD again personally but that was more because I was taking it aiming for size, I don't specifically train for strength and never have but it def made me strong.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Gents,
> 
> How about 20mg SD + 20mg Halo? I don't believe they are synergistic but this combination could help hedge my bets in case the halo or SD is not good.
> 
> This may sound like tantamount to suicide, but on another forum some of the vet PLs discuss 100mg var + 40mg halo.


Dude, I have a bottle of 60 x SD+Msten (10mg/10mg) if interested?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Dude, I have a bottle of 60 x SD+Msten (10mg/10mg) if interested?


Cheers, but I don't think it's what I'm after... I'm thinking real halo and/or plain SD, thanks though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Gents,
> 
> How about 20mg SD + 20mg Halo? I don't believe they are synergistic but this combination could help hedge my bets in case the halo or SD is not good.
> 
> This may sound like tantamount to suicide, but on another forum some of the vet PLs discuss 100mg var + 40mg halo.


Its finding what works best for you , oxy are great for strength but after a week I get nose bleeds and cant eat .

Var is anabolic but halo androgenic so doesn't really work on paper , dbol and halo would work along side test and tren .


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> Its finding what works best for you , oxy are great for strength but after a week I get nose bleeds and cant eat .
> 
> Var is anabolic but halo androgenic so doesn't really work on paper , dbol and halo would work along side test and tren .


I must confess to having used nearly all orals in my relatively short period of steroid usage. The best I found for strength were tbol, var and dbol (not all at once), but during my usage of these I was gaining muscle.

My problem is I find it very hard to combat water retention (and refuse to accept it) and also don't want to add any more muscle weight - oxys are out for me. I decided my personal aesthetic max is 90kg a long time ago and I just want to get as strong as possible at this weight class. I love to powerlift but I just don't want to look like an obvious steroid user. I think I can pull 300 and push 180 @ 90 one day.

On paper, I agree halo would be the steroid for me due to its androgenic profile. But, after reading about SD it appears it would also have the ability to androgenically stimulate neuromuscular efficiency without adding muscle tissue....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SK50 said:


> I must confess to having used nearly all orals in my relatively short period of steroid usage. The best I found for strength were tbol, var and dbol (not all at once), but during my usage of these I was gaining muscle.
> 
> My problem is I find it very hard to combat water retention (and refuse to accept it) and also don't want to add any more muscle weight - oxys are out for me. I decided my personal aesthetic max is 90kg a long time ago and I just want to get as strong as possible at this weight class. I love to powerlift but I just don't want to look like an obvious steroid user. I think I can pull 300 and push 180 @ 90 one day.
> 
> On paper, I agree halo would be the steroid for me due to its androgenic profile. But, after reading about SD it appears it would also have the ability to androgenically stimulate neuromuscular efficiency without adding muscle tissue....


Halo and cheque drops would be best bet alongside low dose test prop and tren imo .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to run halo at 40mg a day leading up to a powerlifting meet.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> Halo and cheque drops would be best bet alongside low dose test prop and tren imo .


Cheque drops - mibolerone? Interesting. I read about it but didn't know it was commonly in production by UGLs. Will definitely check it out, and also look for a better UGL for halo, thanks again man.

How would you describe "low dose" in what you said about prop and tren?

125mg prop and 250mg tren? or?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I used to run halo at 40mg a day leading up to a powerlifting meet.


Thanks. I hear 40mg halo quite a bit for this purpose. I guess the halo I used just sucked. I had no strength increase or sides. Will definitely revisit. Anyone wanna suggest any other halo UGLs other than bd.eu?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Iv been interested in trying sd purly for strength gains..i normally run var at 100mg pd few weeks out from comps And get good strength gains....winny And var is a popular stack for 'strength without size' also read good things about var And Halo....agree with ewan tho,some pple would be disapointed with the strength gains from var/winny as there are better meds which do the job better, quicker.i Just prefer them,stacked with prop And may be tren


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Contest said:


> This is what I've used a few times with great results...
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/brawn-sd-90-x-10mg-tabs.html


You tried the m1t yet contest ? i found it to be far stronger than superdrol (i tried dragon m1t and bsi @ 20mg ed )


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Apollo are supposed to be releasing some PWO gear, including M-tren


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Read alot about the BD.EU halo & from what i hear thats some strong stuff. Your UGL must have been crap cause Halo is one hell of a drug.


Gents, my source carries bd.eu halotestin. Can anyone else vouch for it please? Or if not, suggest another lab? Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> You tried the m1t yet contest ? i found it to be far stronger than superdrol (i tried dragon m1t and bsi @ 20mg ed )


I've never tried M1T mate as I've heard it's a very wet compound compared to SD.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure whether to start a new thread or post this here. But here is what I am thinking guys. Would love to get your thoughts:

210mg test P EW (30 prop ed)

375mg tren E EW (500 I do not like the mental sides)

350mg Mast P EW (100 eod) - hope it will keep me dry and clean looking without AI

Then on top in Last 3 - 4 weeks:

40mg Halotestin ED (bd.eu)

20mg Superdrol ED

Calories at maintenance.

How does this look? Is this too much for my skinny ass?? (I am happy to get blood work 2 weeks into orals)

Thanks


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> I've never tried M1T mate as I've heard it's a very wet compound compared to SD.


Contest - how long do you run Superdrol for? 4 weeks max? Do you keep the dose at 30mg per day?

One of my mates is just doing a course now of 400mg per week Test P + 30mg per day of Superdrol. For the first month he was just running the Test P with very little results (it was genuine Pharma gear). As soon as he added the Superdrol he literally exploded with muscle. The stuff is damn rocket fuel.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Contest - how long do you run Superdrol for? 4 weeks max? Do you keep the dose at 30mg per day?
> 
> One of my mates is just doing a course now of 400mg per week Test P + 30mg per day of Superdrol. For the first month he was just running the Test P with very little results (it was genuine Pharma gear). As soon as he added the Superdrol he literally exploded with muscle. The stuff is damn rocket fuel.


Yes mate 30mg everyday.

I'm not surprised. When I used SD my weight jumps up so easily with no water retention.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> Yes mate 30mg everyday.
> 
> I'm not surprised. When I used SD my weight jumps up so easily with no water retention.


For how many weeks do you use it?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> For how many weeks do you use it?


4 weeks mate. Tend to use it every 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> 4 weeks mate. Tend to use it every 12-16 weeks.


Do you reckon it would be asking for trouble to use it for 8 weeks (at 30mg per day) before knocking it on the head for a long time?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you reckon it would be asking for trouble to use it for 8 weeks (at 30mg per day) before knocking it on the head for a long time?


I think it would mate. I once ran it for 6 weeks and felt no extra improvements but felt lethargic as hell.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Contest said:


> I currently don't do 1 rep maxes as I've torn my chest twice, destroyed my knees and hips, and batter my lower back.
> 
> When I was doing them, this is what I maxed out on.
> 
> ...


Jacked AF brother!


----------

